# Origami robot



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

You guys will probably appreciate this.

http://serv1.imagehigh.com/files/ih000001/4613_ori.jpg

I wanna make one!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

yea that's pretty badass. Geeky but badass. It's not an actual gundam character is it?

David


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that is an actual gundam... I don't know which one though... the gundam universe is too expansive for me to remember individuals... pretty sweet though, way more impressive than the snap together plastic gundams one sees around.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

WOW!!

And i thought the swan was hard to make [smilie=l: [smilie=l: :badgrin: :badgrin:


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Whoa! That's really impressive. And out of school notebook paper, no less!

[email protected], that could look REALLY slick in a dark royal blue paper. That takes a LOT of talent! We draw on our environment for inspiration...... this person may need to get outdoors more often, LOL!

Still........ Wow!
-Jane


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

It looks to be quite modular in construction, the points off the "shield" on it's back are simple bases stuck into the back peice. I can't see enough detail to tell how the body or face is made, but likely they are also multiple peices of paper folded and peiced together.

Artisticly it is very cool, but no where near the challenge of createing something out of a single peice of paper.


----------

